# Need fragrance ideas for CP soap for men!



## JBB

Can anyone tell me what fragrances you use for CP soap for men? I'd rather not have one that was too masculine though, as most of my current customers are women and I'm not sure these would sell. Are there fragrances that are enjoyed by both men & women?


----------



## Amybell

My husband really likes anything with mint in it.  Spearmint is one of his favorites.  He also likes citrusy scents as well.  He really doesn't care for many of the man- inspired scents.  He seems to prefer more natural, clean ones.  Everyone is different.


----------



## Shannon_m

White tea & ginger seems to be a hit for me... and yes I have done a citrus mint that my husband stole all of.


----------



## gratia

Honestly, my manly soaps can be some of the best sellers.  BB Cold Water is a wonderful men's scent that women love and also blue man is pretty popular.  Blue man is a sweeter men's scent. Cold Water is a dupe I believe of C.K Cool Waters?  Just soaped Beau Brummel and its kind of nice and Cedar and Saffron is a top seller for me as well.  Unisex.


----------



## judymoody

My husband likes woodsy scents (cedar plus whatever), citrus (especially lemongrass), mint, eucalyptus, rosemary, lavender or blends thereof.  

There was a study of smells that men think are sexy and lavender and pumpkin pie were at the top of the list!


----------



## deb8907

I love the dupe for Intuition for Men.  It is from WSP and I just call it Intuition, because both men and women love it.  No too strong or earthy.


----------



## Crocoturtle

Eucalyptus and spearmint, smells like Irish Spring to me
Patchouli and Sweet Orange
Bay Rum


----------



## JBB

Thanks everyone!


----------



## sue1965

I love the cold Water from BB also.  I just made my first batch yesterday used it to scent it.  My husband and son think it smells great!  Their Beach Breezes is also a nice fragrance that could be a unisex.


----------



## Badger

I know for myself that I like sandalwood and woodsy scents. As others stated, citrus is nice also and I have read that many men actually like lavender (I like the scent in candles, but not sure I like it as much for soap for myself).  As a note on the unisex aspect of it, I know that a lot of women also like sandalwood scents also.


----------



## gratia

Forgot to mention I blend musk and vanilla together and that one is a big hit also.  But yes, anything woodsy.  Maybe sandlewood?


----------



## Maythorn

Oatmeal Milk and Honey is a good one men and boys seem to like.  I wouldn't say it was manly but neither is mint and they like that too.  Some men go for lavender.  Candle Science has an Amber and Oakmoss that's really popular and I'm going to try it.


----------



## terminatortoo

My husband loves peppermint, we both do!


----------



## Relle

Oakmoss /Amber, Cool Water, Drakkar.


----------



## VanessaP

Oakmoss, Drakkar, Aqua di Gio. One of MY favorites is Sensual Secrets from EBB. Its a sandalwood vanilla that is more sophisticated than their regular san/van.


----------



## kharmon320

I happen to love manly/unisex scents for myself.  My favorites are Spiced Mahogany (BB), Cashmere Woods (WSP), and simple Orange EO & Patchouli EO.  My husband hoards the Spiced Mahogany every time I make it.  It is sexy and sticks to the skin like glue after a shower.   A new favorite of mine that I think men will like is Satara Sandalwood (sp?) from EBB.  I've only soaped a sample, but it is sticking very nicely, a warm, woodsy scent with a masculine undertone.  It discolors to a dark tan.  Oakmoss & Amber (CS) is also a really nice unisex fragrance that I've have very positive comments about (from men and women).


----------



## Lynnz

My two favourites are Cold Waters from Bramble Berry and Perfect Man from Natures Garden both strong and stick like the dickens


----------



## Bama

My husbands are Drakkar, Driftwood, and he loves a blend I do of Lavender luxury and Lavender Vanilla.  The last two always turn brown but behave well.   All stick well. I tried Green irish Tweed and he could not stand it.


----------



## lizflowers42

It's funny because my husband has gravitated to the soap I made with almond/honey FO over my clove/orange EO mix.


----------



## S_S

Badger said:


> I know for myself that I like sandalwood and woodsy scents. As others stated, citrus is nice also and I have read that many men actually like lavender (I like the scent in candles, but not sure I like it as much for soap for myself).  As a note on the unisex aspect of it, I know that a lot of women also like sandalwood scents also.




I agree with this.  I personally love sandalwood.  I also buy hand made soap around Christmas time called Santa's Pipe which is a blend of cherry tobacco, patchouli and honey with a touch of vanilla.  It's supposed to be a masculine scented soap but both my mother and I think it's wonderful.

I wear Olive Leaf by Thymes which is considered a unisex scent.  That is a blend of rosemary, laurel leaf, lavender, patchouli, balsam, and rosewood....which seems like a lot of different fragrances but I guess it all depends on the amount of each one used.


----------



## lsg

Oakmoss and Sandalwood or Burmese Wood from WSSP.  Equal parts of sandalwood e.o. and allspice e.o.   Equal parts cedarwood and sweet orange e.o.


----------



## songwind

I generally don't think too much about my shower soap/body wash scents, but hand soaps and shaving soaps are a different matter.

Lavender is good. Wild lavender/spike is more "manly" smelling, spicier, but I like English lavender, too.
Citrus w/ a nice rich base is good. Lime & spices, bergamot & cedarwood, that kind of thing. tangerine & vetiver.
I personally like vanilla scents, including sandalwood & vanilla.
Bay Rum is nice and manly
Wood mixtures - teakwood, cedarwood, sandalwood, some pine scents
Oakmoss, fern, etc.

Personally I like other fruity scents, mint, spices, pretty much any kind of citrus - but I don't think they are particularly "masculine."

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## MaitriBB

My husband likes Saveonscents's Gunpowder fragrance


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Have to comment here as this thread was in my favourites list before I even joined the forum!

My first soap was Sandalwood and Lavender, which is a classic mix.  

As you can tell from the name and logo, I'm looking at more traditional scents


----------

